# 2 Guests for dinner!



## Foxpro (Mar 3, 2010)

I set a trap over a dead pig and caught a couple guests at once!

Now tell me, who was here first?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow, great score. My guess is the dog was there first.









They both just happened to step into food hold traps or did you bait those too?


----------



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice set. Is the cat double caught? My guess is the cat was caught first.


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

I'd guess the cat first either way congrads on a catch of a lifetime.


----------



## rong (Feb 24, 2010)

awesome,very cool....


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Dynamite catch-- Good thing you have a picture cause the guys down town would say "ya-right". Congrads again, I'll bet you'll be walking around with a smile for at least a month.


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

Thats supper congads on the catch.


----------



## livetotrap (Feb 24, 2010)

I would say the cat first but you never know!! Awesome!


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey foxpro how about joining The Texas Group


----------



## snoman (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a question. Is it leagal in Texas to trap exposed bait? Here in Nevada the bait has to be covered or the traps have to be set 50 ft. away from a carcass.


----------

